# who's filming there hunts this year



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gonna try, I will at least have my epic cam on my bow, and if my dad decides to film me a few times, I'll put my epic cam on my riser of my bow and have it pointing toward me so when we make the video I'll have a scene where it shows me draw back, kinda like on hunting shows where they show the shooter draw his bow back before he shoots.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm gonna try, I will at least have my epic cam on my bow, and if my dad decides to film me a few times, I'll put my epic cam on my riser of my bow and have it pointing toward me so when we make the video I'll have a scene where it shows me draw back, kinda like on hunting shows where they show the shooter draw his bow back before he shoots.


 ya thats sweet are you gonna post it up some where do you have a camra arm t there nice so i can so a goot shot


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I film all of mine.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Gonna try.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Filmed my doe kill this year.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Filmed my doe kill this year.


sweet! can you post it somehow?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to film a few this year.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Im filming but have the camera jinx rt now. Seems since I started filming my son and my mown hunts, I see less game then ever. Maybe its because I want it to happen to bad.!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> sweet! can you post it somehow?


 I don't have YouTube and I didn't actually get the shot on film, just her running away. I didn't do a very good job of editing it anyway. Sorry!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was going to, but I decided missing a chance at a big buck because I am fiddling with a camera is not worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I was going to, but I decided missing a chance at a big buck because I am fiddling with a camera is not worth it.


 Yeah. I just filmed my doe and that was in my blind. I'm not gonna risk a shot at a buck for filming it.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

me and a couple budies


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Gonna do some filming myself this year for rough creek productions...not the first time ive self filmed a hunt,but will be my first for having an actual camera guy follow me around...stay tuned for the bloopers reel,lol


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im filming mine for tv


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> im filming mine for tv


 do you have your own hunting tv show or what is it


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

retribution said:


> Gonna do some filming myself this year for rough creek productions...not the first time ive self filmed a hunt,but will be my first for having an actual camera guy follow me around...stay tuned for the bloopers reel,lol


 sweet were can we check them out at


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I will if I get the chance to. I got all the goodies for the camera, different lenses, tripod, camera arm, and a peg to just rest it on the platform of the treestand, we got it for our outdoor minisrty to use to video our events and me and my dad are planning on video each-other this year and when we got to Ohio I am gonna try to teach my grandfather the basic of the camera and hope he will video some of them for me and if not I'll get a good tree arm to video the hunt myself.


willculbertson said:


> ya thats sweet are you gonna post it up some where do you have a camra arm t there nice so i can so a goot shot


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya I will if I get the chance to. I got all the goodies for the camera, different lenses, tripod, camera arm, and a peg to just rest it on the platform of the treestand, we got it for our outdoor minisrty to use to video our events and me and my dad are planning on video each-other this year and when we got to Ohio I am gonna try to teach my grandfather the basic of the camera and hope he will video some of them for me and if not I'll get a good tree arm to video the hunt myself.


 sweet the camra arm is a good idea for self filming do u have a youtube channel you will be posting them to or just on AT


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Me and my hunting partners are giving it a whirl.


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

[QU
OTE=willculbertson;1061984718]sweet were can we check them out at[/QUOTE]
roughcreekproductions.com


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I was going to, but I decided missing a chance at a big buck because I am fiddling with a camera is not worth it.


ben i sayy bring a camera with and if you can use it but if you cant say screw it and dont bother


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

when do u all seasons start mine this Saturday


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> when do u all seasons start mine this Saturday


Same here.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> do you have your own hunting tv show or what is it


kevin hoyts future of hunting, and fins n fur tv


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> kevin hoyts future of hunting, and fins n fur tv


 o sweet is it on like the outdoors channel or somthing like that


----------

